# Cruise control add on?



## MX304 (Apr 24, 2016)

Never mind, I feel stupid now. I guess the Gen 2 L comes with cruise unlike the Gen 1 cars. Or at least the one I just bought does anyway. Now onto a center console / arm rest swap when I can find a donor.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you have a build sheet for that car? Not sure it has cruise optioned seeing as it doesn't come with basic amenities like an armrest. As for now, it can't be added to a car that didn't come with it.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Do you have a build sheet for that car? Not sure it has cruise optioned seeing as it doesn't come with basic amenities like an armrest. As for now, it can't be added to a car that didn't come with it.


Yeah that car must be a fluke because it doesn't come with cruise and also canNOT be optioned to have it.


----------



## MX304 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll post the build sheet after I pick the car up this evening. It does indeed have cruise though as I used it on the test drive.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MX304 said:


> I'll post the build sheet after I pick the car up this evening. It does indeed have cruise though as I used it on the test drive.


You can get one now from Chevy Customer Care , Just leave them an email and vin in their PM while asking them for the build sheet.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Add cruise control to 2016-2017 Chevrolet Cruze

I put this in a manual transmission L type. $425. installed.


----------

